# ottawa river?



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

i was thinking of fishin the ottawa river @ the 75 overpass by the jeep plant or @ lagrange in toledo now i know that its illegal to keep any fish from there but i was just gonna do some catch and release for fun any tips on what bait to use and what i could catch there?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You might get some feedback in the NW forum


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> You might get some feedback in the NW forum


yea i realized that n then posted this same one in the nw ohio one haha thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No problem


----------

